# Roland versacamm vp540 service call 0140



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

HELLO,
i HAVE A ROLAND VP540 .. BOUGHT IT BACK IN MARCH OF THIS YEAR. WE CLEAN ALL THE TIME LIKE THE MANUAL SAYS TOO. TODAY WE GOT AN "SERVICE CALL 0140" I DONT THINK WE NEED TO HAVE THE YEARLY CLEANING BY A TECH JUST YET. ALTHOUGH OUR ROLAND IS IN THE WAREHOUSE AND A BIT COLD IN THERE. DOES ANYONE THINK IT WAS TOO COLD FOR THE ROLAND..ANYBODY EVER HAD THIS ERROR BEFORE IF SO WHAT TO DO? HELP


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Vee, I still can't find any info on that error code. Please send me an email so I can send you the service manual and error code sheet.


----------



## JUMAMDOE (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello there,
I also have a Roland VP540 I. I bought it just about six months ago. Iam getting an error code 0103.
Can somebody help me how to fix it? Can Someone send me the service manual?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

JUMAMDOE said:


> Hello there,
> I also have a Roland VP540 I. I bought it just about six months ago. Iam getting an error code 0103.
> Can somebody help me how to fix it? Can Someone send me the service manual?


Here's what Roland says...

http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_faqsearchresult.aspx?ID=1193


----------



## JUMAMDOE (Jul 9, 2008)

IYFGraphics said:


> Here's what Roland says...
> 
> http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_faqsearchresult.aspx?ID=1193


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

JUMAMDOE said:


> Thanks again,
> The problem is, the Roland dealer here is not competent enough.They came and opened the machine but could not solve the problem, that is why Iam also looking for the service manual, may be I can study it and repair myself.


In that case the only advice I can give you is to bypass the dealer and call Roland directly and talk to one of their techs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Thus far we have always been able to fix ours by turning the power switch(on the back of the machine)off for a few minutes.
Was actually told to do that by a Roland tech. They said static can get built up on the board and cause issues.


----------



## JUMAMDOE (Jul 9, 2008)

IYFGraphics said:


> In that case the only advice I can give you is to bypass the dealer and call Roland directly and talk to one of their techs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Thanks for the advice. I will do that.


----------



## JUMAMDOE (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Roland versacamm vp540 service call 0103*



JUMAMDOE said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will do that.


Hello,
This is what part ofthe service manual from Roland says. In order to enter service mode do the followings.
1.Turn main power on.
2. Turn sub power off.
3. Press the following keys in order, down,right, left, up, right, down and left.
3. Within 5 seconds press the left, right and down keys while turning on the sub power.
4. If done correctly the unit will turn on and the front panel will display service mode.
The problem is I have been on the machine for more than three hours but I can not enter the service mode. My sub power is not staying off. The moment I switch on the main power the machine restarts itself and enter into cleaning mode and then back to service call 0103.
If you press the sub power button to put it off the moment you remove your hands it restarts itself. Is there any explanation which makes sense? Iam really frustrated now.


----------



## drexlerdavid (Feb 8, 2015)

Please, do you know how can I get to the service mode Roland VP-540, FW 4,70?


----------

